# Tax poetry



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Feel free to add your poetry to this thread.

Tonight I lament the loss of my TFSA. It was a beautiful shelter, and I loved it dearly, but US tax requirements make it impossible to continue. Here is my haiku in 5-7-5 format:

_Bye, TFSA.
The IRS abhors you.
Now Terminated.
_


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

There once was a man from Nantucket...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

_Pointless busywork -
Tax man *has* all the data!
There's no need for this.
_


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Nothing is certain
But death and taxes
Paying post-mortem
Devil just laugheth


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Paying our taxes is the price we all pay
For living our lives in a most civilized way
A Goldilocks balance is best that's for sure
Too little or too much and our life would be poor.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

*an olde poesie about stocks, not taxes*

.

The grand old Duke of York,
He had ten thousand men;
He marched them up the hill and then
He marched them down again.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Knee in my package,
Knee in my package,
Knee in my package.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I am NDP
Your money belongs to me
To carry out my glee


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> There once was a man from Nantucket...


Whose job was the making of buckets...


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> Whose job was the making of buckets...


He made one with a hole
And said 'Bless my soul;
They'll tax the hole, too,
So just #**# it'!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Great stuff, guys & gals!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

indexxx said:


> He made one with a hole
> And said 'Bless my soul;
> They'll tax the hole, too,
> So just #**# it'!


exxxxx-cellennnt !!


----------

